# The Tall and the Short of It?



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm short. All my friends and everyone at work tower over me. Woe.
Are you tall or short? Do tell.

Fake edit: no matter how much bigger than me you are, I could still beat you in a fight. And I include the ladies in this.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always been the tallest person in my house, so I feel like I'm very tall.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I've always been the tallest person in my house, so I feel like I'm very tall.


Lol. What happens when you walk out into the real world and are surrounded by people at large?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Being in Japan, I'm the tallest man in the room. Being in the US, I'm on the shorter side of average, though I don't consider myself short. I don't think I have an answer for your question.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Youthful full height, 1/4 in. under six feet. This was not extraordinary, but 'in the upper bracket' for males of my generation. Proportionately, from my hip to shoulder is less distance than the average ratio; my limbs are long -- ergo many people think I'm taller than I am.

In high school, I was one of but a small handful males around my height. By my mid-twenties, at a younger relative's birthday with their friends and classmates the guests, I noticed that group was already taller on average, and I was no longer a half-head above most of the males. (When I was born, and for a while afterward, U.S. America was 'the tallest country.' Since that, things have changed -- see below

When I moved to Holland, it was an everyday thing to find myself eyeball to eyeball with a younger women, and many of the men were my height and much more.

Now, the tallest by nation...

Top Ten Tallest Countries:
01 Netherlands (Holland)
02 Norway
03 Denmark
04 Lithuania
05 Croatia
06 Czech Republic
07 Germany
08 Greece
09 Ireland
10 United States of America
(I have a hunch the above statistics probably do not take into account the Maasai tribe (Kenya 

source:
http://www.askmen.com/top_10/travel/top-10-tallest-countries.html


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I've worked in Amsterdam once but travelled via Schiphol airport many times and yes, it's like Land of the Giants.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm tall. It's not that great. People first meeting me say they are intimidated by me, for some reason. I can't fit in a lot of cars, and in these old Southern houses, I've hit my head on more than one doorjamb.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm tall. It's not that great. People first meeting me say they are intimidated by me, for some reason. I can't fit in a lot of cars, and in these old Southern houses, I've hit my head on more than one doorjamb.


Yeah, you reminded me of "intimidated by" lol. physical house, gentle as a lamb, but....


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm just right in leng... I mean height


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Lol. What happens when you walk out into the real world and are surrounded by people at large?


I still feel tall when I'm out in the world.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tall and extraordinarily lanky President Abe Lincoln was asked at some press meeting, "How long are your legs?"

Lincoln: "Long enough to reach the ground."


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm 5'9" in the morning, and 5'8" in the evening.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

6 foot, 2 inches tall... and shrinking....

V


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm 5'9" so I see myself as pretty average--most of my guy friends happen to be taller than me, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

To be considered tall men should be minimum 6 feet. Short, maybe less than 5'6"? For women, probably have to be at least 5'5" to be considered tall, and anything less than 5 feet would definitely be short. But if I were to compare this to real people of those heights I might make some adjustments. 

Funny thing is that my former boss used to call me Tall Paul and I used it for a website username but felt it wasn't right because if I were going to call myself that, I would think I have to be really tall--like a basketball player. I only got that nickname because we had hired a second Paul who was pretty short.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm short (5'3-4")


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm tall, too tall sometimes, according to the whole lot that I encounter through my ever exciting life. :{


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> To be considered tall men should be minimum 6 feet. Short, maybe less than 5'6"? For women, probably have to be at least 5'5" to be considered tall, and anything less than 5 feet would definitely be short. But if I were to compare this to real people of those heights I might make some adjustments.
> 
> Funny thing is that my former boss used to call me Tall Paul and I used it for a website username but felt it wasn't right because if I were going to call myself that, I would think I have to be really tall--like a basketball player. I only got that nickname because we had hired a second Paul who was pretty short.


A great post! You told a funny story AND set the standards for measurement.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am 6'2" tall. In grade school, I was always at the back of the line due to my height.

Coach airline seats are trouble.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm the tallest in my house, but feel average when I go out. I'd rather be short than tall, so I'm fairly happy where I'm at. I just don't like the idea of sticking out and being noticed only for my height. I average at about 5'9, which is a good omen in my family. Everybody that reaches 6 feet, lose their hair. And I believe it to be true, because I'm at the age when the hair loss is supposed to be fairly rapid. My cousin who is only a couple of years older, already has to keep his hair cut close. 

Sorry to ramble on.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I am 6'2" tall. In grade school, I was always at the back of the line due to my height.
> 
> Coach airline seats are a bitch!!!


Amen brother!

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Amen brother!
> 
> V


Knee pads are a must, but I endure the coach seat for that fresh, easy to open bag of peanuts to tide me over for 6 hours. My reward!!!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Knee pads are a must, but I endure the coach seat for that fresh, easy to open bag of peanuts to tide me over for 6 hours. My reward!!!


That's why I request bulkhead or emergency exit isle.

Peanuts? I thought they banned peanuts because .0001% of the population is allergic to them?

I swear, if they discovered water tomorrow they would outlaw it as soon as they realized someone could drown in it.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> That's why I request bulkhead or emergency exit isle.
> 
> Peanuts? I thought they banned peanuts because .0001% of the population is allergic to them?
> 
> ...


You may be right. Pretzels! The best thing is it kills an hour just trying to open the bag. Next trip animal crackers and some reheated coffee from 6 days ago! :cheers:

I have requested emergency row and bulkhead various times. When I don't get it, it seems like it's always some gals, 5'-5'2", sitting in those seats. There ought to be a law!!!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm about 5'6"/168cm. I used to be bothered by it.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm pretty tall (6'3''-6'4''). Can be annoying sometimes - playing the piano or driving, with my knees right on the steering wheel or piano.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm to short for my girth!

/ptr


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

shall I say my height barefoot, or on my high heel shoes?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Both? Heels vary. My partner sometimes wears 3" and sometimes 4" (7,5 - 10cm?) heels.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

1.66 

high heel sandals 0.08

total 1.74

I declare i do not fight, to reply to the OP hahaha


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

So about 5'5" and 5'7"? That's quite tall.

Yes, it's good not to fight. Always choose to run away. But that's more easy if you take your heels off first!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I have always with me a pair of flat ballerinas, in case trouble breaks...


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Sounds like someone speaking with the benefit of hindsight...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

leave the suspicion flying in the air hahaha


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am tall(ish) for a woman - five feet eight inches - but I am the smallest in my family, my two sisters being 5 feet 10 and 5 feet nine, and my three brothers all topping six feet.
I have always liked being tall, and I try to walk tall too. Taggart is taller than me, but in fact it never bothered me, a man being smaller, and in my innocent youth I always fancied marrying a little dark Welshman. But a tall bold Scot is fine!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^"I have always liked being tall, and *I try to walk tall too*"

Yep, that's the way to go.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am 1.70 m (5'7) barefoot, not too tall...If I wear high heels I am a little over 1.80 m and I don't necessarily enjoy seeing some men bald heads,:lol: Just joking! I have no real problem with that.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't mind being a bit taller. I'm about 5'8"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^You post taller.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Both? Heels vary. My partner sometimes wears 3" and sometimes 4" (7,5 - 10cm?) heels.


I like her already! Especially in the 4"



Ingélou said:


> I am tall(ish) for a woman - five feet eight inches - but I am the smallest in my family, my two sisters being 5 feet 10 and 5 feet nine, and my three brothers all topping six feet.
> I have always liked being tall, and I try to walk tall too. Taggart is taller than me, but in fact it never bothered me, a man being smaller, and in my innocent youth I always fancied marrying a little dark Welshman. *But a tall bold Scot is fine!*


Damn right! My heritage is half Scott, 1/4 French, 1/4 German. So I'm an obnoxious and arrogant @$$ who wants to rule the world, but I'm too cheap to raise an army.

V


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

1.82 mtr. Not very tall, not very short either. I recall seeing some statistics that this is the length of most men in my agegroup.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

6 feet 1 inch or 1.8542 meters


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

6'2'' (1.88m) so I guess that's kinda tall.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I'm 6'3" (1.91ish). Taller than most, but not some lumbering giant. (Maybe I would be in some parts of the world) I'm not 'big boned', though, so I usually don't feel like a big guy despite the height. I've started working out and have probably put on a little more width already. But I don't think it's in my genes (or a wish of mine for that matter) to ever become "huge".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Youthful full height, 1/4 in. under six feet. This was not extraordinary, but 'in the upper bracket' for males of my generation. Proportionately, from my hip to shoulder is less distance than the average ratio; my limbs are long -- ergo many people think I'm taller than I am.
> 
> In high school, I was one of but a small handful males around my height. By my mid-twenties, at a younger relative's birthday with their friends and classmates the guests, I noticed that group was already taller on average, and I was no longer a half-head above most of the males. (When I was born, and for a while afterward, U.S. America was 'the tallest country.' Since that, things have changed -- see below
> 
> ...


Doh! They left Finland off that list! Statistically they are just under Denmark. I guess Finland is just a country that likes to be forgotten.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

You'd think Sweden would be up there too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

186 cm, so about average in my native country (NL).


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm 5'4.5", which is average height for a woman in the US. I usually wear shoes with at least a half-inch heel, though, so I generally look taller than I really am.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I am 6' 4" ... the tallest member of our family. My sister is 5' 3" , Dad was 6'1" and Mom 5'10". 

I sometimes wish I were of more average height ... but my son loved my height when he was age 3-4 because he liked to sit on my shoulders a lot. He told me then "dad, when I get bigger and you get shorter, you can ride on my shoulders!" He's 27 now and I'm still waiting for that ride ... :lol:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 6'2", so relatively tall I guess. My brother makes me look small, though. We're from Scandinavian, Scottish, and Irish roots so I'm willing to bet I look sexier than you with a battleaxe.









_"To crush your enemies. See them driven before you. And hear the lamentations of their women."_


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Varick said:


> I like her already! Especially in the 4"
> 
> Damn right! My heritage is half Scott, 1/4 French, 1/4 German. So I'm an obnoxious and arrogant @$$ who wants to rule the world, but I'm too cheap to raise an army.
> 
> V


You know what happens when you're Native American, French, and Irish? You get drunk, fall in love, and have all of your stuff taken away.


----------

